
Boy Scouts introduce videogame badge, other badges ask 'Really?' - hachiya
http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/28/boy-scouts-introduce-videogame-badge-other-badges-ask-really/
======
kgermino
Just to clarify this isn't a normal merit badge like one that someone would
get while working toward their Eagle Scout. Belt loops and pins are the cub
scout equivilent so someone getting this badge would likely be in third or
fourth grade.

------
ErrantX
I think this is a great badge/pin - when done right. It recognizes a massive
area of modern childhood while trying to introduce new ideas and sharing (i.e.
family involvement,moderation).

Anecdotally; Im a little old for the badge (:P) but teaching my Dad how to
play MW2 the other day was a great bonding exercise. I mean, we spend time
hacking about on his Spit, so it was like the reverse teaching experience.

I suspect Baden-Powell would fully approve :)

------
pohl
As a parent, I approve of the 3 requirements. The idea seems silly on the
surface until you read them.

~~~
Tichy
It seems likely that parents will always only approve the most fun, exciting
games.

------
zck
This is not a Boy Scout merit badge, like the new Entrepreneurship merit badge
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1296517>); it's for Cub Scouts -- that
is, boys younger than 11 years old.

